# Can implantation bleeding happen at 14 dpo !! Please Read!!!



## jewels23

hi 

well at 6 am today i thought AF showed up because i started seeing red spotting. proceeded to put a tampon in. 

At 8 am:

took tampon out and it was tan in color. mix of red and creamy cm. 

At 12 pm: 

took tampon out no bleeding. proceeded to put another tampon in. 

At 4:30 pm:

had a streak of pink blood mixed with creamy cm. proceeded to put in another tampon

At 8:50 pm:

took tampon out and was not bleeding at all. no blood on the tampon. 

Currently i feel like AF is here but no bleeding and my boobs are Huge! so huge looks like i got my boobs done in one day! 

At 9:29 pm :

just put another tampon in and will wait a few hours to see what it looks like. 

________________________________________________________________

other info:

im 14 dpo and my temp went high today. 

which is odd usually my temp is down low below coverline when AF shows up! 

can this be implantation bleeding then at 14 dpo! 

here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277b11

thanks


----------



## PrayerfulHope

your chart looks almost triphastic. Have you taken a pg test? You need to pee on a stick, woman!


----------



## MiissMuffet

pee on a stick now!!! :D Wow i get so excited when i see pple are ablout to test heehee


----------



## tinybutterfly

14 dpo is quite late for implantation bleeding, so i'd say it's af on her way

i hope i'm wrong though


----------



## TrishyC

IB can definitely occur that late, that's why many girls mistake it for AF.... 
However, I wouldn't be POAS just yet.... Implantation is what starts the hormonal stuff happening so you may not get a +.... I took a test 5 days after IB and got a BFN.... then got my BFP about a week after that! Gd Lk hun!!:thumbup:


----------



## Crypto1976

If there is any chance you are pregnant dont be using a tampon. Good luck! XX


----------



## Caterpiller

It could be IB - you need to test to know for sure - or book a blood test at your docs


----------



## Widger

It happened to me. I thought I was out and got a bfn at 13/14 dpo. On that day I got pink cm, tested 2 days later and got a very faint bfp. Now it is mega strong. Good luck xx


----------

